# Rabbit labor hours apart



## roseinthewinter (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi all! I received a rabbit recently that was very pregnant. She was over due when I got her. She is a Mini Lop and almost 4 yrs old. I breed Netherland Dwarfs but these are our first go at Mini Lop.

Today I went out and found she had two babies. One dead which she ate half and the other cold but i warmed it and its healthy thus far. 

The breeder she came from said she normally has about 4 but this time she was huge. She usually pulls fur after she has the babies.

Well I can see she obviously has more babies inside. I can see them moving around. The Doe seems okay other then bleeding some. I checked to see if I could see any babies stuck at the opening and nothing. She hasn't nested or pulled fur. She has had many litters so she isn't knew to this at all.

So question is..I can see the babies moving inside her so i know it/they are alive. Shall I wait it out and let her beor is there anything we should do to get her labor going again? 

I am sure the stress of moving and a whole new setting is probably part of her problem along with her age. I took the single live baby inside where its warm for now to give the Doe a chance to build a nest and have the rest of the kits.


----------



## roseinthewinter (Feb 5, 2016)

Okay update. She passed the rest. 3 dead, 1 not developed and 1 alive. Still hasn't pulled hair.Hopefully she takes care of her two live babies!


----------



## roseinthewinter (Feb 5, 2016)

Ah! I thought we were done but now I'm seeing she looks to still have more moving around in there..also she seemed freaked out by the two kits I put in the box. She hppped on them and sat and when they moved she was spooked and hopped out..I hope she will take care of them...


----------



## majorv (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope so too, but it sounds like she's stressed out, so it may not end well. Do you have any other nursing does you can foster the live kits to?


----------



## roseinthewinter (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't right now  She did feef her babies yesterday and I have them inside right now. I'm not good and palpitation but I think she has one more inside still but I don't have much hope it will be born live. Maybe I'll let her run around today and see if that helps. Hopefully she will be okay to feed her babies. She will definitely be retires after this.


----------



## majorv (Feb 6, 2016)

How close to kindling did you get her? If it was very recent then you may want to give her another chance.


----------

